# Hey look what betta I found........



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

I found this beautiful betta at Farmland when I went there to look around and price things:


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

He's beautiful!! WOW!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Ooooooh! I love purple, very pretty!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he looks to be a delta. He's pretty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

In person he is very pretty. I want to get him but I don't have the money right now to get him. Glad you all are enjoying him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he looks like he may be a dragon scale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe. Because I have never seen a dragon scale betta. Maybe he could be a platinum betta. I could ask Farmland what kind of betta he is. It would be cool if he was a platinum betta or a dragon scale betta. Never saw one before as I have seen many bettas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

He isn't purple. He is a very nice black and white betta. It is just the camera that is making him look purple.


----------

